# Vivaldi langsam - Alternativen?

## xtrace

Hi,

ich habe leider zur Zeit Probleme mit meiner Browserwahl:

Vivaldi:

- baut sehr langsam die Seiten auf, kann immer wieder irgendwelche Elemente nicht darstellen

- noch nicht ausgereift

- Java funktioniert nicht

- unübersichtlich

Opera:

- wirkt teilweise veraltet ist ebenfalls nicht besonders schnell

- wenig "Addons" verfügbar

Firefox:

+ gute Performance

+ bietet viele hilfreiche Addons

- Tab / Speicherprobleme Probleme 

+ Java funktioniert

Chrome:

+ beste Performance

+ immer meine Favoriten dabei

- sind die Daten sicher?

- teilweise laufen die Plugins nicht

- Java funktioniert nicht

Chromium:

+ beste Performance

+ immer meine Favoriten dabei

- sind die Daten sicher?

- teilweise laufen die Plugins nicht

- Java funktioniert nicht

Habt ihr Alternativen? Welche Browser nutzt ihr  :Question: 

Cu,

xtrace

----------

## franzf

Ich nutze firefox. Allerdings auch nur deshalb, weil ich mich dran gewöhnt habe (Nach einiger Zeit laggt es gewaltig, Scrollen holpert nur noch, etc... Und HTML5-Videos schaffen es manchmal, alle meine Przessorcores komplett auszulasten). Hatte zwischenzeitlich qupzilla am Laufen, aber Qt + Browserengine geht mMn. durch die langen Bugfix-release-Abstände aus Sicherheitsgründen einfach nicht zusammen (der alte webkit-snapshot ist Katastrophe, wird vllt. etwas besser mit QtWebEngine, aber sicher würde ich mich da nicht fühlen...). Chrome hat hier die unangenehme Eigenschaft, selbst mit wenigen offenen Tabs meine 4GB komplett zu belegen, das System ist irgendwann nur noch am Swappen.

MMn. eine gute Alternative (Resourcenverbrauch, Aktualität) wäre webkit-gtk. Allerdings gibt es damit keinen wirklich brauchbaren Browser...

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Nach einiger Zeit laggt es gewaltig, Scrollen holpert nur noch, etc...

  Hm, das ist nicht normal. firefox läuft normal recht gut, schnell und flüssig, und das auch mit mehreren Tabs (ich hab mitunter hunderte offen).

Aber ja, nach vielen Monaten/Jahren kann er durchaus träge werden (was vermutlich auch mit an sqlite liegt).

Mitunter bringt es schon einiges wenn man mal die Chronik löscht, oder gar besser, man mal ein Reset des Profils vornimmt. Siehe dazu zb auch im

https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/firefox-restaurieren-einstellungen-und-addons-zuruecksetzen

Das bringt es mitunter enorm :)

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Nach einiger Zeit laggt es gewaltig, Scrollen holpert nur noch, etc...  Hm, das ist nicht normal. firefox läuft normal recht gut, schnell und flüssig, und das auch mit mehreren Tabs (ich hab mitunter hunderte offen).
> 
> Aber ja, nach vielen Monaten/Jahren kann er durchaus träge werden (was vermutlich auch mit an sqlite liegt).
> 
> Mitunter bringt es schon einiges wenn man mal die Chronik löscht, oder gar besser, man mal ein Reset des Profils vornimmt. Siehe dazu zb auch im
> ...

 

Das zurücksetzen des FF bringt leider, sobald man mit Plugins arbeitet, wenig. Ich setze FF in Verbindung mit Java, Webex, AdobeConnect, Citrix und Service Plugins (SaaS und PaaS) ein.

Betroffen sind ca. 500 Clients. Mittlerweile habe ich ein Script geschrieben, um den User zu entlasten. Ansonsten läuft die Leitung heiß   :Smile:  ...Der FF Support ist involviert. Die Lösung lässt allerdings schon einen guten Monat auf sich warten. So fährt sich z.B. der Cache immer aufs neue zu und FF dadurch irgendwann gegen die Wand.

Zum Thema Opera: http://www.zdnet.de/88243506/opera-software-steht-zum-verkauf/

Ich setze privat meistens Chromium ein. Damals immer Opera...

Mit Vivaldi werde ich irgendwie nicht warm. Außerdem ist mir der Browser zu langsam. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Die Seiten brauchen teilweise ewig.

----------

## franzf

sqlite sollte mit scrollen oder gstreamer-issues nichts zu tun haben. History- und bookmark-Suche sind schnell.

Und meine History will ich nicht verlieren. Ich finde da alles, was ich brauche. Drum verwende ich auch keine bookmarks...

Bei meinen Problemen hat auch ein neues Profil nichts gebracht. Auch Deaktivieren aller Addons hat nach kurzer Zeit die Lags zurück gebracht. Ich denke, das ist irgend ein Javascript von irgend einer Seite, die den (in XML+JS geschriebenen) Firefox komplett irritiert.

Ich hoffe jetzt mal auf FF-40, der angeblich das Rendern in einen eigenen Thread auslagern soll (OMTC).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Firefox hat bei mir diese Hänger nur wenn die 3D-Beschleunigung ausgereizt ist.

Firefox ist da auch mein aktueller Favorit, wobei man jetzt immer mehr Google-Features per about_config deaktivieren muss damit es erträglich bleibt. Was mich bei Vivaldi und Chromium am meisten stört ist das man die Browserhistory nicht ausschalten kann wie beim Firefox. Man kann zwar Incognito-Modus nutzen, doch der geht bei Vivaldi noch nicht. Per Chromium kann man das einfach per Skript starten und als Parameter mit übergeben.

xtrace wenn du mit Favoriten Lesezeichen meinst, da hat Firefox auch so einen Sync-Mechanismus den muss man aber erst aktivieren. Man kann wohl auch einen eigenen Server zum Syncen verwenden. Ich wollte das immer mal in Angriff nehmen, kam aber noch nicht dazu mir das einzurichten.

----------

## xtrace

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> xtrace wenn du mit Favoriten Lesezeichen meinst, da hat Firefox auch so einen Sync-Mechanismus den muss man aber erst aktivieren. Man kann wohl auch einen eigenen Server zum Syncen verwenden. Ich wollte das immer mal in Angriff nehmen, kam aber noch nicht dazu mir das einzurichten.

 

Hi,

ja, meine ich. Das habe ich auch vor. Ich habe mir dazu überlegt einen Raspberry zu nutzen. Wollte ich auch die nächste Zeit mal in Angriff nehmen.

Im übrigen scheint das langsame eine andere Ursache zu haben!??

```

Aug 15 19:19:12 PCClient wpa_supplicant[2317]: wlp7s1: WPA: Group rekeying completed with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [GTK=TKIP]

```

Komischerweise verliere ich immer wieder aufs neue die Verbindung. Das dauert dann ca. 30 Sekunden und ich kann wieder surfen.

Dabei ist es egal ob es die DLAN oder die WLAN Verbindung ist...! Das ganze tritt sporadisch auf.

----------

